# USB 3.0 Networking



## Thrae (Oct 18, 2012)

I wasn't able to find much information on the forums about USB 3.0 at all, except that FreeBSD has supported it since major version 8. I know there are NASes out there using either Linux or Unix operating systems that support sharing their datasets (SMB/CIFS, NFS, etc.) over USB 3.0 and I was wondering if I could do the same with FreeBSD?


----------

